# As if I would know



## Mauro86

This is like winning an Oscar! *...As if I would know!* Speaking of acting, one of my movies was called "True Lies." It's what the Democrats should have called their convention.

Quell'"...As if I would know!" come lo tradurreste voi?


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Come lo tradurresti tu?

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=323969as if I would!
As if that weren't bad enough
As if the beasts would love to be less beastly
as if the sun was shining brighter outside
As if you needed
as if!


----------



## Mauro86

è quello il punto: non lo so.

Sto leggendo in giro per il web e pare possa essere un eufemismo...


----------



## Annie:

Può essere "Come se lo sapessi?"


----------



## Mauro86

Annie: said:


> Può essere "Come se lo sapessi?"


dici?
Letteralmente non sarebbe allora: "Come se lo volessi sapere?"?

E se fosse un particolare idioma americano?


----------



## GavinW

Fortunately the expression is unproblematic, and common to English as it is spoken more or less everywhere (it's not a regionalism). 
It is a way of saying "And I, of course, have no way of knowing anything about that (in my position/with my more limited experience etc)".
A similarly idiomatic phrase with an identical meaning is: "Not that I would know (anything about that)"

A translation in Italian? I don't think I'm up to it right now, but it might approximate to the meaning conveyed by:
"Non che io potessi avere la benchè minima idea di ciò che esso significa (o "significhi"?)"

Others please take it from there. ;-)


----------



## vale_new

Ciao!

Saperlo?


----------



## PublicJohnDoe

Si`, il senso e` "come se potessi saperlo, non avendo mai vinto nessun Oscar".

Si potrebbe tradurre con:
"_E` come vincere un Oscar... già, come se ne avessi vinti!_"


----------



## vale_new

In italiano a volte si utilizza semplicemente 'saperlo' sottintendendo la frase completa


----------



## GavinW

vale_new said:


> In italiano a volte si utilizza semplicemente 'saperlo' sottintendendo la frase completa


 
I'm not sure it's the same....


----------



## Montesacro

GavinW said:


> vale_new said:
> 
> 
> 
> In italiano a volte si utilizza semplicemente 'saperlo' sottintendendo la frase completa
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure it's the same....
Click to expand...

 
Well, neither am I 

"A saperlo" conveys a feeling of regret whilst (at least in my opinion) "as if I would know" doesn't.

Dal Treccani: 
_A saperlo!_; _averlo saputo!_ (cui talvolta fa seguito _prima_, _allora_), espressioni di rammarico per aver perduto una buona occasione o per essersi regolati in maniera diversa da come si sarebbe fatto conoscendo come stavano veramente le cose (_averlo saputo prima_,_ non avrei venduto la casa_).


----------



## Mauro86

vedo quindi che le opinioni sono assai discordanti...


----------



## vale_new

'A saperlo' è quello che ha spiegato Montesacro ma a me sembra diverso da 'Saperlo', che può indicare 'vorrei sapere....', 'sarebbe bello saperlo', 'non lo so, ma se lo sapessi', etc.


----------



## Magnusson

"A saperlo!" è diverso da "saperlo...".
Nel primo caso vale quanto detto da Montesacro #11.
Nel secondo caso, simile ma meglio di "saperlo?" (che mi sembra più un'espressione orale e forse anche gergale) esprime non tanto rammarico per aver perduto un'occasione, piuttosto desiderio di sapere cosa si proverebbe.


----------



## marcolettici

"This is like winning an Oscar! ...As if I would know (what that would feel like, never having won such an award)!"

It's self-deprecating humor... the second half of the phrase is implied but not spoken.


----------



## zipp404

*As if I would know!*  Il tono è _ironico _e l'espressione signigica questo:  *Come se io lo sapessi* *=  Come se io avessi vinto un Oscar!* = *Come se io lo sapessi cos'è vincere un Oscar !*


----------



## GavinW

Montesacro said:


> "A saperlo" conveys a feeling of regret .


 


Magnusson said:


> "saperlo..."....esprime non tanto rammarico per aver perduto un'occasione, piuttosto desiderio di sapere cosa si proverebbe.


 
I think we can now say that both "saperlo!" and "a saperlo!" don't work here. One expression conveys regret (which is a kind of... desire, too) and the other expresses a (perhaps more simple) desire.

I think it's clear to everyone that the English expression does not express any kind of desire.

It's a shame, of course, because we're always on the lookout for snappy, direct, idiomatic translations from one language to the other, and the fact these suggestions haven't worked completely here should not stop us from looking for others! ;-)  

But, so as not to sound too negative, here's another suggestion/contribution to further thought and discussion: "per quanto ne saprei io".
;-)


----------



## Mauro86

Cmq, per la precisione: la frase immediatamente precedente a quella da me postata all'inizio è: "What a greeting!", contemporanea ad un grosso scroscio d'applausi.


----------



## swansea12

I think you are overthinking it.It is not an expression....as if I would know, you are asking the wrong one there, haven't the foggiest all mean the same but the last is more of an expression proper.As if I would know is just the conditional is it not?


----------



## Mauro86

Quindi possiamo dire alla fine che la traduzione migliore sarebbe "Come se lo sapessi!"???


----------



## Murphy

E un semplice "Magari!"?  

I know it doesn't mean exactly the same thing, but perhaps it can express the same mildy ironic sentiment.


----------



## Pratolini

Io direi invece:
"Come se dovessi sapere io (com'è vincere un Oscar)!"


----------



## Einstein

È come vincere un Oscar... come se io fossi un esperto in materia.


----------



## Mauro86

Einstein said:


> È come vincere un Oscar... come se io fossi un esperto in materia.


quindi in questo caso "Come se lo sapessi!" sarebbe teoricamente la stessa cosa.


----------



## swansea12

I would say so yes....it is very normal and unproblematic language....


----------



## Einstein

Also: *... non che io ne sappia qualcosa.*


----------



## Mauro86

Leggendo le vostre opinioni, mi sentirei quindi di dire che la migliore traduzione possibile sia "Come se lo sapessi!".


----------



## Einstein

Forse. Come lo capisco io, il significato è: _È come vincere un Oscar... beninteso che in realtà non saprei cosa vuol dire vincere un Oscar perché non ne ho mai vinto uno._

Forse col tono giusto lo sintetizza "Come se lo sapessi!"


----------



## Mauro86

Einstein said:


> Forse. Come lo capisco io, il significato è: _È come vincere un Oscar... beninteso che in realtà non saprei cosa vuol dire vincere un Oscar perché non ne ho mai vinto uno._
> 
> Forse col tono giusto lo sintetizza "Come se lo sapessi!"


Esattamente!

Però volevo anche chiederti una cosa: ammetto di dover ripassare un pò il condizionale... perciò letteralmente la traduzione sarebbe "Come se lo vorrei sapere!", giusto?


----------



## Einstein

Mauro86 said:


> Esattamente!
> 
> Però volevo anche chiederti una cosa: ammetto di dover ripassare un pò il condizionale... perciò letteralmente la traduzione sarebbe "Come se lo vorrei sapere!", giusto?


No, qui "would" è semplicemente l'ausiliare per il condizionale, come "will" per il futuro. "I would know" = "saprei", anche se non è sempre possibile tradurlo con un condizionale in italiano. Forse "non per dire che io lo saprei". Ma vanno meglio le altre traduzioni.

Lo vorrei sapere = I would like to know.


----------



## Mauro86

Einstein said:


> No, qui "would" è semplicemente l'ausiliare per il condizionale, come "will" per il futuro. "I would know" = "saprei", anche se non è sempre possibile tradurlo con un condizionale in italiano. Forse "non per dire che io lo saprei". Ma vanno meglio le altre traduzioni.
> 
> Lo vorrei sapere = I would like to know.


grazie mille!


----------

